# How To Identify Defective Arrows



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Defective arrow can let you down in the key moment of a long hunt. It&#8217;s really important to test out all of your equipment, and arrows are no different. After going out and buying new arrows I like to number each arrow and shoot them from 20 yards to see if they all shoot the same. If a certain number is consistently off, then that arrow may have a slight defect.

Depending on who glues the tips in the ends of the arrows, or how the fletchings are put on, one arrow may shoot slightly different from the rest. If I do have one that shoots differently several times than any other arrows, I simply use that arrow as a practice arrow from then on. Consistency is key during crunch time!


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

You should test beyond 20-yds - especially with your broadheads attached. I have seen nicely grouping broadhead arrow groups to open up beyond 40-yds. the broadhead was causing the arrow to plane off of target and opened up groups outside of vitals. a change to fletching resolved the issue. I will shoot with target points to 100-yds (wow does that make you find any subtle difference in form or gear) but is a little extreme... you should shoot at 2x the distance you will take a hunting shot though. And goes without saying - track each arrow - don't shoot more than one at a target - those broadheads will eat other arrows...

Also, a misbehaving arrow should first be examined to see if there are any visible anomalies - like a gob of glue on one fletching, point slightly off center, etc... If you see nothing. mark fletch locations with a sharpie and then disassemble the arrow and clean very well. now remake the arrow but make sure that you put the fletching in a different position from that marked. this will give the arrow another chance. the issue is the spine may be slightly different causing strange harmonics in the arrow or some combination of small differences that when combined caused the arrow to misbehave.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Don’t forget to flex them after shooting for tell tale pops and cracks. Would suck to put a carbon arrow thru your hand. It’s not a pretty picture.


----------

